# RX460 problem

## skiwarz

I just bought a Sapphire Radeon Rx 460 2GB, using it on an intel DG33BU motherboard (from approximately 2012 era).

In the BIOS, if I set the RX460 to be my primary display source, my computer won't even boot. It freezes before I can even "press F2 for bios setup".

When I set my onboard graphics as my primary display source, it boots, switches itself back over to my RX460, and grub spits out "no compatible video mode found" and then I can select my kernel.

Using the latest stable kernel (4.4.26) it boots, but according to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu#Hardware_detection I need kernel 4.7 at least.

Using kernel 4.8.7 (~amd64), I get a kernel panic, but ONLY when I have my monitor physically connected to my RX460. But the kernel panic doesn't seem related to the video card. It says "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)"

Does this sound motherboard/bios-related or kernel-related? Or both? The card is good, since it works on my windows pc.

----------

## skiwarz

This is what I get in the kernel panic:

http://i65.tinypic.com/wuo31f.jpg

http://i64.tinypic.com/fvvb6o.jpg

----------

## Buffoon

A shot in dark. May be a power issue, motherboard may be unable to supply the power needed? Is your PSU up to the task?

----------

## skiwarz

Hmm... could be. Although the sapphire website recommends 300W power supply, minimum... and I have a 400. Maybe I'll unplug a hard drive, cd-rom, and some ram and see if it helps.

Also, My board is PCIe 2, which is also required by the card. So that's good.

edit: Just did all this... no effectLast edited by skiwarz on Sun Nov 13, 2016 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skiwarz

When I have the dedicated card set as my primary display output and it freezes on boot, it spits out POST code 5A, which corresponds to "Resetting PATA/SATA bus and all devices"

----------

## skiwarz

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> A shot in dark. May be a power issue, motherboard may be unable to supply the power needed? Is your PSU up to the task?

 

Buffoon, you're a great salesman. I just bought a new power supply, just in case XD

----------

